

SEC approves fundraising from unaccredited investors - doppenhe
http://www.crowdfundinsider.com/2015/03/65007-the-reg-a-bombshell-50m-unaccredited-equity-crowdfunding-title-iv-takes-center-stage/

======
doppenhe
Good reddit discussion as well
[http://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/30clrk/regular_ame...](http://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/30clrk/regular_americans_can_now_invest_in_startups_sec/)

